# Fancy & unique signatures



## Victoria (Nov 12, 2005)

Does any one have the address for a personal signature?  I collect owls and would like to get my own unique signature using the owl .  Thank - you in advance.


----------



## ginsun88 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Editing your signature*

Hi Victoria:

If you're asking how to edit/personalize your signature try this link, 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/profile.php?do=editsignature.

If it doesn't work, go to the User CP tab at the top of the page, then on the left column click on Edit Signature.

Regards!
Grace


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 14, 2005)

Victoria,

I'm not home right now, but I know of a couple places where you can get such work done for $5-10 a sig, depending on what you want...I am guessing this is what you want to have done.

If you'll email me toward the end of the week and repeat what you are asking for here I can look it up and send you the info you want.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's the link I was thinking of:
http://mcint.net/signatures/

They do custom work, don't know the price, but they are good...they did the one below for me.


----------



## marcmuff (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is the website to get this one.







http://www.anisigs.co.uk/


----------



## Victoria (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank-you.  I am looking forward to getting something original - just for me!


----------

